
Word suggests deleting unsaved documents as a default action - BoorishBears
https://word.uservoice.com/forums/304948-word-for-ipad-iphone-ios/suggestions/16518268-remove-the-delete-draft-option-when-saving-a-new
======
PaulHoule
The "save" functionality on Word in Windows has long been an exercise in
harassment.

I am continuously getting asked if I want to save and it seems that I save a
lot, but it seems that no matter how much I save, a list of documents to
"recover" appear on the left side when I open documents -- I've lost work
before when I used this option so I am quivering in fear at this point.

Back before OneDrive had been rejected multiple times by everyone, Microsoft
tried to make Office harass people into saving documents there by default.
Frequently this would mean that you'd try to save a document and fail. Thus
they can't justify it as "harassment that will save you", but it is now
"harassment to make it impossible to save."

------
BoorishBears
I shared this because it's the perfect example of how tiny decisions
developers make can ruin someone's day by not taking user psychology into
account

If you attempt to go to the main menu in the iOS word app (after writing a
1000 word document and trying to save it for example) you're presented with a
dialog that ask you if you want to save.

If you were planning on exiting the app, it makes plenty of sense that the
dialog is your chance to save.

However, in a new users mind, they're going back to a menu.

Why should what they wrote be lost?

So they have a dialog interrupt a very simple operation, instinctively hit the
highlighted confirmation option since there's no clear cause and effect...
and... their document is deleted.

My suggestion if anyone from this team is here (as a fellow mobile dev) would
be to change the back button to an X if it's supposed to represent exiting
with finality.

You could also change the order of the options so that the default choice is
the one most users will want, to save what they typed.

Such a simple change completely clarifies the intent of the button

